
June was hottest month ever recorded on Earth - nicolaslem
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/june-hottest-month-ever-earth-2019-weather-heatwave-hot-a8984691.html
======
martincollignon
Want to make a difference on climate change as a technologist? Feel free to
join these communities actively looking for support and with ongoing projects
(that are alive):

\- [https://climateaction.tech/](https://climateaction.tech/)

\- [https://techimpactmakers.com/](https://techimpactmakers.com/)

\- [https://www.tmrow.com/](https://www.tmrow.com/)

~~~
stunt
Well done. It seems your comment was quite positive. I've visited these
communities and saw a lot of new members just joined, saying that they have
found the community via an HN thread.

~~~
martincollignon
Thanks!

------
Fellshard
It seems very vital to specify when records began to better understand the
range of time being discussed.

~~~
Eric_WVGG
Fair enough. C3S has been tracking since 1981, but they've also released a
chart using "other sources" that tracks back to 1880.

[https://climate.copernicus.eu/record-breaking-
temperatures-j...](https://climate.copernicus.eu/record-breaking-temperatures-
june)

~~~
techrich
Like all good models, you just keep tweaking the numbers until you get the
result you want!

~~~
rootsofallevil
I think here it's tweaking the numbers until they match up with the observed
data, as flawed as that may be, but hey whatever floats your boat.

~~~
pintxo
All models are wrong, but some are useful.

------
UglyToad
Genuine question, I wasn't sure after reading the article whether this was the
hottest June ever recorded or the hottest of any month ever recorded?

~~~
danieldk
I didn't read the article, because of a gazillion analytics trackers and
popups. But the source is clear:

 _Data released today show that the European-average temperature for June 2019
was higher than for any other June on record. [...] Data provided by the
Copernicus Climate Change Service (C3S), implemented by the European Centre
for Medium-Range Weather Forecasts on behalf of the European Union, show that
the global-average temperature for June 2019 was also the highest on record
for the month. It was about 0.1°C higher than that of the previous warmest
June, in 2016, following a strong El Niño event._

[https://climate.copernicus.eu/record-breaking-
temperatures-j...](https://climate.copernicus.eu/record-breaking-temperatures-
june)

Ps. could the link be changed to the source?

------
seattlebanana
My partner and I are going through some anxiety thinking about all of this. We
are not having children because of climate change, and are hoping that our
friends and family will follow suit. We have decided against any further air
travel, given our cats to a friend, and even had some grim conversations about
what to do when we are too old to be effective.

I don't know how we can't beat this without removing capitalism or a drastic
change and reduction in the lifestyle a lot of the West lives on. When will we
hit our breaking point and just say so to the lifestyles that depend on
colonialism and exploitation which thrash our planet.

~~~
false-mirror
Remember that only 100 companies are responsible for 71% of climate change.

Obsessing with personal lifestyle changes will burn you out and have very
little payoff. Sure if public transit or going vegan is easy for ya, then
definitely go for it-- but save your energy for political activism imo. Power
structures inform lifestyles more than the other way around.

~~~
11235813213455
Remember that lifestyles is actually what pull those companies production.
It's easy to lower your environmental fingerprint to 5% of the average in
first-world countries, if most people do this, the change is just massive

No offense, but we are going nowhere with your mentality

~~~
joshypants
They're correct actually. We've been overcompensating on personal
responsibility, but changing personal behaviors won't save us from climate
change. It's not enough. We need massive political mobilization and aggressive
government action.

~~~
WhompingWindows
We can both reduce individual footprints AND have companies reduce their
footprints. No need for either/or thinking here.

~~~
joshypants
What we're talking about is putting a halt to expending political capital on
shaming people into being "green," "eco-friendly," or "sustainable" to save
"the environment" and instead recognizing that we need drastic action to
remove literally billions of people from grave danger. We're not going to ask
companies to reduce footprints, we need to decimate the fossil fuel industry
as fast as possible or we're cooked.

